# Coding for Remote Interrogation of S-ICD



## PSchall (Jan 26, 2016)

Has anyone encountered the problem with coding S-ICD Remote interrogations?  Remote (not in-person) SUBCUTANEOUS Implantable Cardioverter Defibrillator is not defined in codes 93295-93296. Obviously, there is a difference between the transvenous vs subcutaneous.  Remote interrogation of these S-ICDs in new technology and I've checked for Cat II and Cat III codes and also HCPCS.  I've also checked all the AMA CPT references and Pink Sheets, and other references I could find, I've tried googling, etc.  I cannot find anything that gives any guidance on how to code the remote interrogations of S-ICDs.  Does anyone have any helpful ideas.


----------



## Chlrtrep (Feb 1, 2016)

Good question.  I do know  the previous models of the S-ICD did not have remote monitoring capabilities. My understanding the new Emblem S-ICD by Boston Scientific does have this ability.  We do not have this model in our facility. I reached out to our Boston Scientific  Rep to see if their reimbursement dept has any information regarding how to code for remote monitoring of S-ICD.


----------



## hiebpa (Apr 18, 2016)

*Sub-Q checks*

Just checking to see if you have had any success will the reimbursement for the 93260 (sub-Q ICD check).  We too are getting denied even after appealing.


----------



## sheri.shericolorado.freeman7@gmail.com (Jun 17, 2016)

*S-ICD Remote Interrogations = CPT code __?*



PSchall said:


> Has anyone encountered the problem with coding S-ICD Remote interrogations?  Remote (not in-person) SUBCUTANEOUS Implantable Cardioverter Defibrillator is not defined in codes 93295-93296. Obviously, there is a difference between the transvenous vs subcutaneous.  Remote interrogation of these S-ICDs in new technology and I've checked for Cat II and Cat III codes and also HCPCS.  I've also checked all the AMA CPT references and Pink Sheets, and other references I could find, I've tried googling, etc.  I cannot find anything that gives any guidance on how to code the remote interrogations of S-ICDs.  Does anyone have any helpful ideas.



I too would like this information.  What CPT code is to be reported for Remote Interrogation of S-ICD?


----------

